# Vote YES on Question 1



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Because I need a drink and I am just measly and poor public servant 

But seriously what are your thoughts on the alcohol tax? I say leave it the way it is, my city have never been quieter. Maybe it's due to no one having the extra money to shell out for booze or maybe it's just the economy in general.

*Question 1 calls for repealing the 6.25 percent sales tax on alcoholic beverages, effective Jan. 1. A yes vote would repeal the tax; a no vote would leave it the way it is. *


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't want the tax in the first place, now i guess im kinda used to it but i dunno im leaning more towards repeal then keeping it. Tough times for me can afford to be nickel and dimed to death.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Yes. Cause I don't like paying tax on a tax.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I didn't want the tax in the first place, *now i guess im kinda used to it *but i dunno im leaning more towards repeal then keeping it. Tough times for me can afford to be nickel and dimed to death.


That is the exact reason to repeal it. They get you used to paying and then in a couple of years they up it again. Then you get used to that etc etc.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A resounding YES! Enough is enough.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Roll back the sales tax, increase the booze and cig taxes. Maybe have a special booze tx that goes toward OUI enforcement


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Gil said:


> Because I need a drink and I am just measly and poor public servant
> 
> But seriously what are your thoughts on the alcohol tax? I say leave it the way it is, my city have never been quieter. Maybe it's due to no one having the extra money to shell out for booze or maybe it's just the economy in general.
> 
> *Question 1 calls for repealing the 6.25 percent sales tax on alcoholic beverages, effective Jan. 1. A yes vote would repeal the tax; a no vote would leave it the way it is. *


The tax isn't stopping our local idiots from drinking as much as they ever have. Our quality of life crime involving alcohol have stayed pretty much the same. I really could care less if the alcohol tax is repealed or kept the same. For as much as I drink (not a lot), I can afford to pay a little extra. The sales tax on goods however, now I would like to see that one rolled back.

Besides, if I really want to stock up, I will make the ride to NH, maybe make a day of it and take the kids to see the foliage or something like that.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Did the alcohol tax Save Massachusetts Alcohol and Substance Abuse Center at Bridgewater? As far as the media goes it looks as if it closed.

Have I seen any NEW programs open because of the alcohol tax? No..

Most programs exist because of insurance money.

Anyone remember the Cigarette Tax? In the beginning there was plenty of money for commercials and even my small town had Regional Tobacco Control Office.

Then a couple of years latter the offices closed and commercials ended.

Did the tax on Cigarettes go down? Nope..

The alcohol tax has existed for not even a year. I can almost safely say ALL of the Detox places existed well before (most for decades) before the Alcohol Tax existed.

Some new programs opening up as late as 2007.

Its another hidden tax that doesn't go to where it was intended and the Vote no on Question 1 page is very poor in its argument.

I bet most of the money is going to the general fund.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> I bet most of the money is going to the general fund.


Or the Deval fund

---------- Post added at 23:37 ---------- Previous post was at 23:37 ----------

Daddy needs a new Caddi


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

We keep getting DUI arrests, hell one DUI slammed into one of our cruisers. Tax or no Tax if people want booze they will pay simple as that.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

firefighter39 said:


> Maybe have a special booze tx that goes toward OUI enforcement


With good intentions or not, it is still a blanket TAX, FINE or a FEE.

"There is no such thing as a good tax." _Winston Churchill_

Make it a specific, and additional penalty against convicted *OUI offenders* if you wish (like the Head Injury Fee which is assessed to individual speeding violators), but don't dig deeper into my pockets and expect me to pay for other people's bad decisions in life.


----------



## POSD (May 21, 2010)

firefighter39 said:


> Roll back the sales tax, increase the booze and cig taxes. Maybe have a special booze tx that goes toward OUI enforcement


We don't need increased OUI enforcement, we need our judges to [increase] convict those charged!

I am for leaving the sales tax(es) as they are at 6.25% if it meant going down to Zero % or 3%. I would favor rolling back to 5%. For me, sales tax means that visitors who shop here, pay taxes here! Keep the sales tax as-is, lower our property tax and/or income tax.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

repeal it.

the snakes on beacon hill will never use it other than to line their pockets.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

All for Question 1, and I don't have the same reservations about this one as I do Question 3.


CJIS said:


> We keep getting DUI arrests, hell one DUI slammed into one of our cruisers. Tax or no Tax if people want booze they will pay simple as that.


Hell, you could even pass a constitutional amendment to ban it altogther and people would still drink...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

No on 1 and i buy my booze in NH 10 mins from my house anyway


----------

